

Edge detect ad nauseam - mafuyu
http://www.boldport.com/blog/2015/4/3/edge-detect-ad-nauseam

======
saard
Hello. Thanks mafuyu for posting this! I run Boldport, and I could use all the
business and advice I can get. So head over to
[http://boldport.com](http://boldport.com) and tell me what you think ;)

